# Cheese help for the challenged



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, I have tried a gazillion (ok, maybe not that many) times to make ANY cheese. Mainly cottage cheese and I have failed every time. I culture, let sit, cut curds, heat..and all I have is a gloopy mess..the curd stuff just disappears..they are too soft. 
I wait until it looks like the pictures of a clean break..I am afraid to let it sit too long. I have waited 18hrs. 
I have looked at all the suggested cheese pages, have ordered the book. I am still waiting for it to get here...
Do you guys use Junket, do I need to get the "real" kind? 
I have a Jersey that has alot of cream, do I need to skim all I can off the milk? Any help would be great, as I am not having a bit of luck.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

The only cheese I've ever had success with using Junkett is chevre ..soft cream cheese type stuff.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks so much, maybe I am not totally lost then. I will get some of the other.I am off to order


----------



## LizD (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Sabrina; Try the rennet, I also am not a fan of junket for a set. If your cheesemilk doesn't set after you use rennet, something else is going on; health problem with the dairy animal, like mastitis or bad bacteria taking over before the lactic bacteria does. Liz


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

It seems to set, but soft. I guess. It is like custard yogurt. But when you cut and warm it just stays soft and never gets like it is supposed to. Maybe the Junket is not strong enough? She shouldn't have Mastitis..no stringy anything. 
Do I need to skim the milk? Will that make it not do well. Maybe the rennet will help. Thanks for the help. Maybe soon I will get all the stuff I need. lol


----------



## LizD (Dec 4, 2008)

Nope you don't need to skim, that's not the reason. What stage of lactation is she in? Milk is pretty complex and changes it's own composition with the time of lactation or things like mastitis ... (and I am NOT insisting that your cow has mastitis, just a fact  ) I'd try the rennet first, you said 18 hours and that would be about right for an acid set, without rennet, and the consistancy you're talking about, without seeing, sounds close to an acid set. L


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

She just freshened in October. What is an acid set? Guess I could have her checked for Mastitis, but I strain and everything is ok, The last cow we had did have it and I noticed it first when I strained the milk. Stringy and clear looking.
Well. Ordered Rennet and I guess I will see what happens, wish me luck


----------



## LizD (Dec 4, 2008)

No I'd try the rennet first. Acid Set is when the curd is set just by the introduction of the lactic culture, ie sour cream. Let us know! liz


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

oh my, I have never tried to make cheese with junket, it is not a material designed to make cheese. I have only used liquid rennet, I buy it in 2 ounce bottles and keep in the frig.


----------



## MikesMate (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm not a master cheesemaker by any stretch, but I have made cottage cheese successfully..and it's really easy. Take a gallon of milk (skim, whole,whatever), heat to almost boiling, turn off heat, add 1/4 cup vinegar, stir until curds form, strain, add about a teaspoon of salt, refrigerate. If you want it creamier after it cools, just add some cream and stir. This is Jackie Clay's (from Backwood's Home)recipe.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow that sounds good  thanks everybody.


----------



## LizD (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Mike; That is also the recipe for whole milk riccotta and queso blanca, just put the curd in a cheesecloth to drain to the desired consistancy and in the case of queso blanca, press a bit to shape. Liz


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The ingredients on Junket are not the same as pure rennet. It won't work.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Well , that may explain my problem..the curds are more "custardy" if you will . lol My rennet should be here this week and I will try again. Thanks so much guys


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

WOW, I tried the way MikesMate said and actually got cottage cheese WOOT!! Now when the rennet gets here I can try the other way. I was just glad to get something that even resembled something edible


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Before I got goats I got a bargain on a whole bunch of Junket. I'm a cheapskate so I am determined to use it and I havn't had any real problems at all. Only when my doe started to come into heat the milk wanted to be custardy for about 2 weeks. I've made hard cheese, mozorrella, chevre and some great feta. I really go overboard studying the recipes and getting the temps right and the setting times. The acid level needs to be good. I have made cheeses from Fankhauser's cheese page and he always uses Junket. I can always make shanklish, or shankleesh or shunklish something like that if I do have a problem, just make balls out of it and let it mold up.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybe it is the heat ..Hazel was kinda "frisky" this morning , I wish I knew for sure as I need to have her bred. 
I ordered rennett and it should be here in a day or two, I may try the junket again, goodness knows there is no shortage of milk here  If I fail the pigs don't care.
Thanks, I am determined to make cheese ...


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Before I got goats I got a bargain on a whole bunch of Junket. I'm a cheapskate so I am determined to use it and I havn't had any real problems at all. Only when my doe started to come into heat the milk wanted to be custardy for about 2 weeks. I've made hard cheese, mozorrella, chevre and some great feta. I really go overboard studying the recipes and getting the temps right and the setting times. The acid level needs to be good. I have made cheeses from Fankhauser's cheese page and he always uses Junket. I can always make shanklish, or shankleesh or shunklish something like that if I do have a problem, just make balls out of it and let it mold up.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

How in the heck do you edit postings that mysteriously appear twice like my one above? Rules say I can edit postings but can't find a way to, anywhere.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Usually there is a edit button beside the "quote" button...but I am not seeing it. Odd.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

MikesMate said:


> Take a gallon of milk (skim, whole,whatever), heat to almost boiling, turn off heat, add 1/4 cup vinegar, stir until curds form, strain, add about a teaspoon of salt, refrigerate. If you want it creamier after it cools, just add some cream and stir.


After this drains, divide it into a couple different containers and flavor each one differently. I add chopped chivesor onions to one, sometimes a package ranch salad dressing mix, try dill in one. If you don't drain it too much, it will still be 'dippable' for crackers or cubes of bread. Is dippable a word? 

BTW - I'll coagulate with lemon juice instead of vinegar, or use balsamic vinegar or another flavored vinegar. If left plain, I'll use this cheese for lasagna.


----------

